# Felt AR5 2014 seatpost



## toonarmy20 (May 6, 2012)

Hi, have a 2014 ar5 with about 150miles on it.
I have checked and there is a very slight rocking of the seatpost fore and aft in the clamp. It is approx 2mm at the seat but I can feel movement around the clamp. Assembly/tourque paste needed??? I didn't get any with the bike.
Also I would like to raise the seat but do not have spare rubber filler strips as the bike shop installed the first pair before I bought it and the second when I was fitted. I need the seat raising a few mm but that would leave a gap in the rubber strip. Can I buy these anywhere??
Finally, has anyone flipped the seatpost around and added clip on TT /Tri bars? I'm going to use mine in ironman this year and am looking at different positions that are available.

Thanks


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

toonarmy20 said:


> Hi, have a 2014 ar5 with about 150miles on it.
> I have checked and there is a very slight rocking of the seatpost fore and aft in the clamp. It is approx 2mm at the seat but I can feel movement around the clamp. Assembly/tourque paste needed??? I didn't get any with the bike.
> Also I would like to raise the seat but do not have spare rubber filler strips as the bike shop installed the first pair before I bought it and the second when I was fitted. I need the seat raising a few mm but that would leave a gap in the rubber strip. Can I buy these anywhere??
> Finally, has anyone flipped the seatpost around and added clip on TT /Tri bars? I'm going to use mine in ironman this year and am looking at different positions that are available.
> ...


Your bike came with torque paste, perhaps your shop used it during assembly? The frame does not close down or clamp the seatpost, the post "expands" to fill the frame's hole. You'll need torque paste. There was a tech bulletin attached to the seatpost that explains assembly, there is also and owner's manual and a video we put on youtube at Feltbicyclestv that explains further.

If you cut the strips too short and the original strips are also too short, you can order additional strips from your Felt dealer.

There are a few photos online of guys running aerobars on the AR, we also have an upcoming review that highlights this versatility in a popular cycling publication.

-SD


----------



## toonarmy20 (May 6, 2012)

Thanks sd
Can you direct me to the pics please as I can't find any!
I'll go back to the dealer and get some paste and rubber strips

Thanks


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

toonarmy20 said:


> Thanks sd
> Can you direct me to the pics please as I can't find any!
> I'll go back to the dealer and get some paste and rubber strips
> 
> Thanks


Here's one:
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/...7-E527-4538-86D4-36C679C38E1A_zpsjxmxiczs.jpg
View attachment 292427

-SD


----------



## RobbV (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey toonarmy20, being that you now have 4 of the rubber strips that are too short, you can use 2 pieces in each slot. You could cut the ones in place currently to about 2/3rds. or 3/4ths. the new required length and then cut one of your other ones to fill the remainder. This would work well at least while your sorting out your fit.


----------



## toonarmy20 (May 6, 2012)

Great idea, thanks!


----------

